# Forcing CR+LF in cu (Call Unix)



## DrObscure (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm trying to use cu(1) to communicate with a device that requires each line to terminate with CR+LF (i.e.. 0x0d, 0x0a).  The device is a serial device connected to a USB port.

Is there a way to force cu(1) to do this, or perhaps a better utility to use instead?

I need to interact with the device through the keyboard, preferably.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2015)

If you've used Telix in the past you might want to give comms/minicom a try.


----------

